# UCLA Animation Workshop MFA 2012



## Ben Haist (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey y'all!

Anyone else out there apply for the UCLA Animation Workshop this year? I've found threads in years past, but no threads for this year as of yet - thought I'd start one.

Anyone have any idea when we're supposed to hear back/has anyone heard back yet? I just got accepted to SVA's MFA Computer Art program, and am hoping for a response before SVA's April 15th enrollment deadline. On the admission status log-in, it looks like they haven't even started looking at applications yet. From what I've seen, UCLA's responses vary widely (anywhere from late March to early May), so some sort of clarity would be appreciated.

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Laura L (Apr 3, 2012)

I applied! 

I'll be putting in my deposit for SVA (MFA Computer Art) if I don't get into UCLA so I really hope we hear soon. I called them mid march and they told me they usually make decisions mid april, sometimes beginning of may. I told her I have a deadline of April 15th for another school and she said she would pass that on to the recommenders. I'm going to be nosy and call again on the 10th if I haven't heard anything. I'm impatient...haha 

Good luck to you too!


----------



## Ben Haist (Apr 7, 2012)

Makes me feel SO much better knowing someone else is in the same position as me! I'm planning on doing the same, so depending on how UCLA goes, we might be classmates in the fall!

Keep me posted on how things go! On the fence about calling, but with this much deposit money on the line, we're getting into "do-or-die" territory...haha. Hopefully two phone calls will be enough of a nudge.


----------



## Ben Haist (Apr 9, 2012)

Just talked to someone in the admissions office at TFT at UCLA - she said they're trying to get decisions out by the 15th, but they're still reviewing the applications. She was really nice about everything and apologized for the situation, so...here's hoping we hear back this week!


----------



## Ben Haist (Apr 9, 2012)

And (full disclosure) I spoke with someone from SVA back in January who said that we can still send in deposits for the program after April 15th, and that programs usually don't fill up by then. Tried calling them again today, but got into a long chain of voicemails and transfers. 

The song that played while I was on hold was quite the toe tapper, though.


----------



## Laura L (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh thats good to know! I called UCLA this morning also but they didn't pick up so I left a message. I'm dying to know!!


----------



## Laura L (Apr 9, 2012)

Do you know how many people apply to UCLA's animation program? I know they only take in around 15 so I'm super nervous.


----------



## Ben Haist (Apr 9, 2012)

When I visited last spring, they said they receive about 150-200 applications each year. I have a family friend who used to teach in the department, and I'm hoping his recommendation + my storyboard/portfolio is enough to cut it! Yeesh!

Just curious - what's your background? I'm a senior at Tulane studying Studio Art and Digital Media Production (basically Film Production)


----------



## Laura L (Apr 10, 2012)

Damn, and they only take in around 15 right? At least you have a recommendation from someone that used to work there! That should help a bunch. The storyboard made me nervous, because that's not my strong suit. 

Sounds like a cool program you're in! I'm a senior at Penn State, studying interdisciplinary digital studio. Its a new major, so we kind of got to pick and focus on what we wanted to do. I chose to do mainly 3D modeling and animation. I also love traditional drawing though, so I took a lot of classes in visual arts.


----------



## Laura L (Apr 14, 2012)

Any news?


----------



## Ben Haist (Apr 14, 2012)

None yet...I'm not sending in my deposit to SVA until I have a response from UCLA. Kind of a gamble, but I'm thinking $1000 non-refundable is a bit too much of a gamble for me. Fingers crossed we hear later this week! Found some people who applied back in 2006 on a forum who heard back about acceptances on April 17th!


----------



## Laura L (Apr 15, 2012)

Ugh I hope we hear this week! I'm dying over here haha. I called SVA and put down my deposit on friday. My parents were pressuring me to because they didn't want me to lose out on the school. I know I would be kicking myself if I didn't get into UCLA and then missed out on SVA


----------



## Kyle K (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey guys! I applied for the fall semester too and I still haven't heard from them either. Seems like they're still making their decisions...ugh the anticipation!


----------



## Ben Haist (Apr 16, 2012)

Welcome to the club! I keep playing  this video over and over to keep me sane...haha. Where you at, Kyle?

Hoping for a response this week!


----------



## Laura L (Apr 16, 2012)

hahaha I love that video


----------



## Kyle K (Apr 16, 2012)

Awesome vid. I'm from Virginia I got my undergrad at Virginia Tech studying fine arts, mainly working with 3D animation. I was able to make a pretty decent portfolio over there, hope its good enough!


----------



## Laura L (Apr 23, 2012)

I figured you guys would post something if you got in, but have either of you heard anything? I'm dying over here. This is my last week of class and its driving me nuts I haven't found anything out!!


----------



## Ben Haist (Apr 23, 2012)

Nothing yet...a thread I found from a few years back had people starting to hear back about this time, so hopeful for something this week! Definitely getting nervous at this point...


----------



## Laura L (Apr 23, 2012)

Me too haha. I obviously still really want to go but I'm caring less and less at this point lol


----------



## Laura L (Apr 24, 2012)

Looks like I'm going to SVA


----------



## Ben Haist (Apr 24, 2012)

Did you hear back? Or did you just decide?


----------



## Laura L (Apr 24, 2012)

I got an email really early this morning that the decision was made and then logged in to get the letter. If you haven't heard back maybe thats a good sign? Good luck!


----------



## Ben Haist (Apr 24, 2012)

So sorry, Laura. At least you have a spot at SVA! Still haven't gotten a response either way, so...fingers crossed! Saw on another forum that someone had been accepted last week, but I'm keeping my hopes up!

Just wondering - when did you send in your application? I'm just trying to figure out whether or not they're going in order of submission or not (I sent mine in right before the deadline...)


----------



## Laura L (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks  I wasn't as upset as I thought I was going to be. With the tiny acceptance rate I was fully prepared to go to SVA haha. At least I gave it a shot! And I believe everything happens for a reason, so clearly SVA is the best place for me.

I'm pretty sure I sent in my application like 2 weeks before the due date. I was waiting until the last minute to get my recommenders to submit their stuff too. I'm sure you will hear back soon. I will keep my fingers crossed for you!! Do you know if the SVA spots are all filled yet?


----------



## Ben Haist (Apr 24, 2012)

I've been in contact with SVA and it sounds like they still have some spots, but I'm no longer guaranteed a spot (unless I send in the deposit). If neither school works out, then I'll be heading back home to Chicago to try and find work, and I'll just reapply for next year.

At this point, my life is in crazy limbo right now, but I'm at peace with whatever happens! I've got some leads on a possible internship for the summer, and I know I've got skills wherever I end up. Haha. So glad SVA is working out for you - the program seems awesome! Have you visited?


----------



## Laura L (Apr 25, 2012)

Yeah I was looking at some of the classes in detail yesterday and I'm pretty excited now! I haven't gone to visit yet though. Have you? I am from the area so I know Manhattan pretty well and my sister lives there.. so at least I know I'll like the city! haha. 

The only weird thing about the program is that the classes are only one day a week it looks like..for around 2-3 hours. We have long classes here but more than once a week, so I'm kind of curious to see what the outside of class workload is like.


----------



## Ben Haist (May 8, 2012)

Update: JUST GOT IN! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

So excited!


----------



## Kyle K (May 9, 2012)

Congrats man! Still waiting on my letter :/ did they notify you via email?


----------



## Ben Haist (May 9, 2012)

Cheri Smith (the Graduate Film counselor) e-mailed me last night! I still haven't gotten the official notification from UCLA Graduate Admissions. They've given me until May 22 to decide, but at this point, for me, it's not even a question.

I'm sure you'll hear soon, Kyle!


----------



## Laura L (May 13, 2012)

congratulations!


----------



## Alexis K (May 24, 2012)

Hey guys! I applied to SVA and UCLA MFA computer art / animation as well! I've paid my acceptance deposit at SVA but still haven't heard back from UCLA, they said maybe tomorrow though so hopefully since this is getting ridiculous! Either way I'd love to be in contact with you guys since I don't really know either area or people at either school. 

@Ben, what made you chose UCLA over SVA so strongly? I still am sooo back and forth with my decision. The classes seem great at both too, any insight would be great!

Thanks guys and congrats!
Alexis
BFA, Graphic Design, UIUC


----------



## Ben Haist (May 24, 2012)

Hey Alexis! Best of luck - I hope you hear soon! I know how painful the wait was, and I can't even imagine being in your place at this point. I've already posted this, but this got me through: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qR3rK0kZFkg

I think the big difference between the two schools is their sphere of influence. At SVA, you've got great connections to commercial post-pro/creative houses, big ad agencies, and the NYC art scene. Being in LA, UCLA has a bigger connection with the film industry, and, subsequently, the big animation studios (Pixar, Dreamworks, Sony, Blue Sky, et. al). Additionally, while I really liked the interdisciplinary approach/emphasis on craft at SVA, the "one person, one film" philosophy and the strong emphasis on storytelling/story development really drew me to UCLA.

Also, where in Illinois are you from? I was born and raised in Wheaton and had a lot of friends at U of I!


----------



## Alexis K (May 30, 2012)

Well I called UCLA on Friday again and they told me it wasn't ready STILL and to keep waiting this week... sigh.... I will keep you posted though, have you heard of many others that have heard back / been accepted yet?? I really love the concepts UCLA carries too and I think it would be a better fit for me. We will see though, both are great options either way!

And I am from Libertyville, IL! What a small world haha I just graduated with my BFA in graphic design from U of I! Sure am going to miss it 

Alexis
BFA, Graphic Design, UIUC


----------



## azulily (May 31, 2012)

Thanks to all that have been posting updates on their application status! And Congrats to those who have gotten in.  I have been following this blog as I am also waiting to hear from UCLA on my application to the 2012 MFA Animation Workshop in the Fall.  This is the program that I have always wanted to get into so is the only one that I applied to.....I am crossing my fingers and saying a lot of prayers!


----------



## Alexis K (Jun 1, 2012)

Well I called again today since I still had not heard anything, I talked with the woman that was in charge of sending out the notifications and she basically told me we would have heard 2-3 weeks ago if we got in and that another batch of rejections will be sent out this upcoming Tuesday and Wednesday so doesn't look like I made the list :/ def super bummed..


----------



## Alexis K (Jun 1, 2012)

@Laura L, hey I found all of the member of the SVA 2014 class and I sent you a facebook friend request but it wouldn't let me message you about who I am lol...so maybe you'll see this one haha. I will probably be meeting you soon though!

Alexis


----------



## azulily (Jun 2, 2012)

wonder why they took this long...my parents always tell me no new is good news. Guess we'll see what happens next week.  Thanks for checking Alexis!


----------

